# Chris Christensen White on White



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have used plenty of whitening shampoos (Pro-Line and Les Pooch) and have diluted and not diluted with good results and without turning Tiger blue/purple. That said, I have a sample bottle of CC White on White and I was thinking of using it before Tiger's show this weekend. (GULP) I read the bottle and it says "do NOT dilute". This is contrary to what most people have told me...that you can turn your dog blue/purple if you don't dilute.


So, white poodle owners, what do YOU do??


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I've used it not diluted and it did not change his color other than nice, white and shiny. I just made sure that I had him very saturated with water. I've done this a couple of times now and its a great shampoo. It leaves a nice fullness to the coat too. Will you use conditioner after?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Olie said:


> I've used it not diluted and it did not change his color other than nice, white and shiny. I just made sure that I had him very saturated with water. I've done this a couple of times now and its a great shampoo.


Ditto! I followed the directions and no purple dogs here


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks you two!! . Yes, I will use a little conditioner after.


----------



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

My mother uses it undiluted on her blue merle sheltie. No problems with it turning his white parts purple, and he has a huge white ruff.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Question for those of you who use White on White -- did you dog ever have an allergic reaction, itchiness, etc.? My groomer used it on Sunny not last time but the time before and he was doing lots of itching, scratching, etc. and when I mentioned it she said it might have been the White on white so did not use on him last time. I guess there is some itching, scratching maybe after a groom anyway, but it was not as bad. Just wondered.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

No itchiness here. Poor Sunny 

I had some concerns about this too because the directions say to apply it and leave it for 10(?) minutes. I was expecting some itching but there was no discomfort. I did follow up with the CC After U Bathe and I was very pleased with the results


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Lilah&Jasper: Perhaps it was coincidence, but groomer mentioned perhaps it was the W&W, so perhaps she has had others where it was the case. Thanks.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought another sample kit of the WoW system, which includes the shampoo, foaming protein, after u bathe, and ice. Its my FAVORITE occasional treatment for bonzai. It makes her go from cream to white after one bath. I love this stuff! It is kinda strong though, so it shouldn't be used as a weekly shampoo. I use Quadruped as her weekly.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> No itchiness here. Poor Sunny
> 
> I had some concerns about this too because the directions say to apply it and leave it for 10(?) minutes. I was expecting some itching but there was no discomfort. I did follow up with the CC After U Bathe and I was very pleased with the results


I LOVE CC's After U Bathe. Best product ever for the final rinse---especially if you use the Thick N Thicker. It's a must have, IMHO.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I've found with the color enhancing shampoos that if you are unsure how the coat will absorb the pigment, dilute 50/50 for the first time.
Most dogs I have used it on have been fine using undiluted, but after unintentionally turning one dog yellow and another semi-orange, I dilute first time and see how that dog's coat will absorb. (note- both dogs had a soft and open coats)


----------



## mbculhane (Jun 23, 2012)

liljaker said:


> Question for those of you who use White on White -- did you dog ever have an allergic reaction, itchiness, etc.? My groomer used it on Sunny not last time but the time before and he was doing lots of itching, scratching, etc. and when I mentioned it she said it might have been the White on white so did not use on him last time. I guess there is some itching, scratching maybe after a groom anyway, but it was not as bad. Just wondered.


Hi just a thought. Some groomers shave after the bath which will make Sunny itch.


----------

